# Topics > Space >  Astrobee, robot flying around the International Space Station, NASA, Washington, D.C., USA

## Airicist

Developer - NASA

NASA Ames Research Center

Astrobee: ISS Robotic Free Flyer

----------


## Airicist

Robot Arm Architecture Challenge

"NASA wants public to create robotic arm for its ISS flying robot"

January 19, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Astrobee: NASA's newest robot for the International Space Station

Published on Mar 27, 2017




> The International Space Station will soon be getting some new robot occupants: Astrobee is a robotic cube packed with sensors, cameras, computers, and a propulsion system. It’s designed to help astronauts around the ISS with a variety of tasks.

----------


## Airicist

This self-flying robot will help astronauts in space

Published on Jul 3, 2018




> Astrobee is the next generation of the Spheres system, which has been in operation on the International Space Station for a decade. This new droid will be more versatile and self-sufficient than the current floating robots and will work for hours at a time without human help.

----------


## Airicist

Space to Ground: Busy as Astrobees

Published on Feb 15, 2019




> NASA's Space to Ground is your weekly update on what's happening aboard the International Space Station.

----------


## Airicist

Astrobee robots will be sent to the International Space Station

Published on Apr 5, 2019




> The robots were built and developed at NASA's Ames Research Center in California, where engineers created a mock-up of the interior of the International Space Station.

----------


## Airicist

NASA's new flying robots will be busy bees

Published on Apr 17, 2019




> Astrobee is a free-flying robot system for the International Space Station. Designed and built at NASA’s Ames Research Center in California’s Silicon Valley, the system will be used to help scientists and engineers develop and test technologies for use in zero-gravity. These robots are designed to assist astronauts in Earth’s orbit and support sustained human exploration to the Moon, Mars or other deep space destinations.

----------


## Airicist

Astronaut Chris Cassidy meets Astrobee

May 13, 2020




> It turns out that astronauts could use some help with their chores, just like many of us on Earth. Astrobee, a free-flying robotic system developed by researchers at NASA's Ames Research Center, will help astronauts reduce time they spend on routine duties, leaving them to focus more on the things that only humans can do. Current International Space Station Commander Chris Cassidy gives us a sneak peek into his workday with his “crewmates” - three robots named Honey, Queen and Bumble.

----------


## Airicist

Astrobee, free-flying cube robot system for the International Space Station - Resource Reel (B-Roll)

Jun 19, 2020




> * Astrobee team building hardware at NASA’s Ames Research Center in Silicon Valley. 
> * Acoustic testing of a robot at NASA’s Johnson Space Center. 
> * Astronaut installing Astrobee’s dock unit on the station. 
> * Animation of Astrobee robots as they will appear on the station. 
> 
> Astrobee is a free-flying robot system for the International Space Station. The system will be used to help researchers test technologies in zero-gravity. These robots can assist astronauts, perform routine chores on the station and operate either in automated mode or under remote control.

----------


## Airicist

Vice President Kamala Harris calls NASA astronauts Shannon Walker and Kate Rubins

Mar 24, 2021




> U.S. Vice President Kamala Harris placed a special phone call to Shannon Walker and Kate Rubins aboard the International Space Station to find out what it's like to do science in space.
> 
> During the month of March, NASA celebrates and pays tribute to the many women who have played an essential role in shaping the history of the agency.

----------


## Airicist2

Astrobee robots in 360°

Jan 9, 2022




> Join ESA astronaut Matthias Maurer inside Kibo, the Japanese laboratory module of the International Space Station in 360°, setting up Astrobee robotic free-flyers for the ReSWARM experiment. Short for RElative Satellite sWArming and Robotic Maneuvering, this robotics demonstration tests autonomous microgravity motion planning and control for on-orbit assembly and coordinated motion.
> This investigation aims to test coordination between multiple robots, robots and cargo, and robots and their operating environment as developers envision the future of autonomous robot operations in space.
> Matthias was launched to the International Space Station on Crew Dragon Endurance as part of Crew-3 at 02:03 GMT/03:03 CET Thursday 11 November 2021. His ESA mission on board is known as Cosmic Kiss and will see him live and work for approximately six months in orbit.

----------

